# i paint



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

lol (the title) anyway, i was bored yesterday and decided to do some oil painting, its of a boer buck, and this certain buck comes from a member of this forum. i was just searching through old treads to find a referance picture. so who can tell me who's goat this is?? also i picture i took of i is terrible, you really can't see all of the details, there are shadows, wrinkles in the skin. etc. so just thought i'd share


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice. You did a great job. Shelly


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Very good! Love the shadowing detail.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Bethany's buck kid. I recognized it right away heehehe. Very nice!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very nice! I like it!!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yep, too bad you really cant see the details, darn oh well, bethany if you want i will send it to you. 

well it only took me about an hour, so i might search for another picture, i'm thinking something dairy, never tried it before, or painting lol. i really am bored, hard to believe theres nothing going on up here.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Your free to use any of the photos I took on my site. Not sure if you want to, but I thought I would offer :greengrin:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

You can use anything on my site too  Very nice picture :thumbup:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice work ,,,,,I also paint ,,but have not done it in a long time...............


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

OK, i decided to paint another goat, so i went goat picture 'shopping' on goathappy's and muddy creek's sites, i could not decide between muddy's - rewind, and goathappy's - Raven Beauty. but in the end- after discussing with like 5 others, it came out to be beauty, i wanted to try black goats. But rewind is still Gorgeous 


But you wont get to see the painting for at least another three days, because i've entered it in the Alaska State Fair, i hope you don't mind goathappy. but i will get a pic when i go visit it during my break on barn herdsman. i think it came out twice as good as the last one.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

that painting was great!!!! Not sure if you want to do another but you can see what you can find on my site too if you want....mine are meat goats.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I can't wait to see the pic!! :stars: good luck at the fair!!


----------



## Pheonix08 (Mar 9, 2008)

Feel free to use any of our pics tp inspire you.

http://www.freewebs.com/cmkacres/index.htm


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

That tile is really impressive. I especially like that graceful pose. Black is always harder though- good luck.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I just saw this. Like your title!  You did a wonderful job painting the pic. If you see anything on our site, feel free to paint!  Have you considered offering to do this for payment?? We would like a logo or something for our goaties. . . .


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

OMG i forgot about this!,  Goathappy; ravens portrait got Honerable mention in the Adult Painting catagory. (im only 14 but I entered in the Adult division, Just to see how I stood. So I will find my darn USB cable and upload that. 

Capriola-nd, that's a neat offer. I've been designed labels and logos for my dads home brewery (Old Goat Ale) (Grumpy Goat Lager) So If your interested pm me and we can chat. I couldnt tell you how long it would take -lol- because im just so busy, but i'll get it done if anyone wants a portrait, you name the price.


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Here are some of my paintings and woodburnings-You can also use any of my pics on my site!!!
http://www.whiteoakboergoats.net/boerart.htm


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

good job ............congratulations on your entry.................... :leap: :leap: :stars: :stars:

you are welome to use any of my pics katrina

http://tothboergoats.clearwire.net/index.htm


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

white oak - i like the boer family at sunset, thats very pretty.

toth- thank you. So I see you have new herdsires, theyre very chunky! like 'em.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

It's my boy Pendragon!! Neat, you did a really good job!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

wow, congrats on your painting!!! I'll be sure to give Raven an extra big kiss for helping you 

can't wait to see the picture


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

thanks Katrina......  ......yep got the new boys ,,they are just little 3 mo kids but will mature nicely....can't wait to see there kids, but it will not be until 2009/10 or so ,,we used our other bucks before we sold them because we do not want to stunt these boys.......... :thumbup: 
Did you see their sires on the site? they have pig butts...........LOL :ROFL:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Okay here it is, it really is more nice looking in person. But you can see all the highlighting. its framed in glass so there is a little reflection. hope you all like it.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

by the way, in person there isnt a big spot all over the neck, it looks more graceful, lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

beautiful work Katrina,,,I really love it ....  ... :thumbup: great job.......


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very nice! I wish I was that artistic!!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I am amazed at the talent of you 2!!!! The pictures and goatie things are really nice!!! I may have to invest in a few items as soon as i get in my new house!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful!!!! You are very talented


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

hey everyone, thought i'd upload a painting i just finished. its a -big- 16x20 of a boer buck. i'm thinking of making cards out of them , what do you think about cards?

i have also began a boer doe, same size facing towards him with a blue background....
kinda blurry and its shiny because of the paint, but i'll spray it soon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that is fantastic..  ...yes make cards out of them....  He is a very nice buck... :thumbup:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

thank you toth!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

your welcome Katrina.....  :wink:



> North Star Boer Goats http://rockn-h-ranch.bravehost.com/


I see North Star Boer Goats...when will you be able to change your website title?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i dont know, i havent checked it out yet.....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh thats beautiful!!!


Do you know when mine should arrive :?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> i dont know, i havent checked it out yet.....


Sorry .Katirna..........I asked at 2 different places.... just thought I'd catch ya ...on one .....or the other...but I caught ya on both sorry ...LOL....


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

stacey - hopefully soon, ak mail is kinda slack though....

its ok toth, i didnt mind answering twice, i could get my domain to change so i deleted the entire website exept the photos and created a new one, it will take a while to get up though. 

i wanted to do something like muddy creeks site with the does and let them have individual pages with pics on the 'does' page, i think that looks professional. i just need good pics now-----sounds like a spring job....only 8 more months to go!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> ts ok toth, i didnt mind answering twice, i could get my domain to change so i deleted the entire website exept the photos and created a new one, it will take a while to get up though.


 That is going to be alot of work.....can't wait for your grand opening...LOL


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

I just wanted to say that yo have an exceptional artistic talent... those paintings are beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous! What an awesome talent :thumb:


----------

